# pet feeds uk disappeared?? where can i buy a+p from now?



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

i always get a few big sacks of a+p rabbit pellets from petfeedsuk but they seem to have gone out of business???
Does anyone know where else sells it at a reasonable price please?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't. Have you tried A&P's website for a list of distributors. It might be worth a try


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Farm and Pet Place - UK's one stop shop for Pet Supplies and more  Good price and great delivery. 
They do graze on grass as well 

*Heidi*


----------



## herbertthebunny (Jan 24, 2010)

I dont know where pet feed uk has gone,i regularly bought from them but there was items missing from my last order (end of may) and i was promised a refund but after numerous attempts trying to contact them i have never heard from them.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I use farm and pet place too. 

Luckily they have a store right on my doorstep 

I do believe that they are cheap with the p&p too


----------

